# Galileo/ Pro Sieben braucht Trialer am 25. Oktober in München



## tom_oehler (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich dreh am 25. Oktober mit der Galileo Crew in München für einen 
FakeCheck Beitrag, ähnlich wie es der MacAskill schon mal gemacht hat. 

Sie möchten dabei auch die Trial Szene ein wenig vorstellen und so wärs
 fein wenn wir ein paar Lokals für eine kleine Session zusammentrommeln
 könnten. 

Als Spot für den Dreh hab ich jetzt mal den Olympiapark vorgeschlagen, 
recht viel mehr kenn ich in München leider nicht. Also wenn jemand einen
 besseren Spot für das Shooting hat bitte bescheid geben. 

Genaue Zeit für das Shooting ist noch nicht geplant und wird sich sicher
 auch nach euch richten, vielleicht könnt ihr einfach mal posten wer Lust
 hat dabei zu sein und wann ihr Zeit hättet.

freu mich auf ne kleine Session nächste Woche ;-)

bis dann, lg Tom


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenns nicht grad regnet oder schneit wäre ich dabei.
Vom Filmen her ists mir ja egal, hauptsache ne kleine Session


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hog (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wenn das wetter und die arbeit mit spielt könnte ich auch mit dabei sein.


----------



## tom_oehler (19. Oktober 2010)

Schön langsam wirds ja.. ;-) 

was sind denn so die bekanntesten Spots in München, ich kenn da nur Frauenkirche und Olympiapark, sonst fällt mir eigentlich nix ein, bin mir sicher da gibts noch besseres oder?

Wie schauts denn bei euch beiden zeitlich aus, wann hättet ihr Zeit?


----------



## Hog (19. Oktober 2010)

Was möchtest du fahren? Street oder natural? Beim BMW museum kann es spass machen, das ist am Oly park.


----------



## alien1976 (19. Oktober 2010)

Sers Gemeinde Also ich wär auch dabei. Je nach dem wann es Startet. Wochenende ist natürlich am idealsten. Wegen Ladenzeiten.

Servus René

Und hier die Übersicht über so einige ausgewählte Spots in Minge




Nun noch einer in Haar ziemlich geiler Spot.


----------



## kamo-i (19. Oktober 2010)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Sers Gemeinde Also ich wär auch dabei. Je nach dem wann es Startet. Wochenende ist natürlich am idealsten. Wegen Ladenzeiten.
> 
> Servus René
> 
> ...


 
Wenns noch nicht drin ist, hau´s doch gleich hier rein!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286945

greez


----------



## alien1976 (19. Oktober 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Wenns noch nicht drin ist, hau´s doch gleich hier rein!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286945
> 
> greez



Des kann der Stephan (Admin GTSDB) gleich selbst machen.


----------



## tom_oehler (20. Oktober 2010)

cool, danke für die feine Spot-Auswahl. Das Problem mit den Spots ist das ProSieben da immer eine Drehgenehmigung braucht, aber ich werd die Spots mal weiterschicken und dann mal abwarten was die Kollegen sagen. 

Der Hauptteil des Beitrags, sprich der Fakecheck, wird auf einem Schrottplatz gedreht, weiß nicht genau wo der ist, aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das wir dort ein paar Autos umschlichten und dort eine kleine Session machen?

Was meint ihr, wär das eine alternative für euch? Als Trialer ist doch ein Schrottplatz eh recht interessant oder... ;-)

Wie schauts denn Zeit-technisch bei euch aus? Gäbe es ein paar die schon ab 14 oder 15 Uhr Zeit hätten eventuell?


----------



## Hog (20. Oktober 2010)

Schrottplatz sollte cool sein! 

Ich bin selbständig, ich kann zeit machen.


----------



## alien1976 (21. Oktober 2010)

Schrottplatz ist genial. "Gebt mir einen Stein" oder wahlweise auch Hammer.  Aber mit Bike bekommen wir die Autos auch klein. He he.
Spass beiseite

Ich bin auch selbst und Ständig wir der Hog nur hab ich meinen Laden und kann da net umbedingt weg weil dann Zu. Es sei denn ich kann es einpanen Sprich ich muss rechtzeitig bescheid wissen wann das ich nen Aushang mache.

Ciao derweil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_oehler (22. Oktober 2010)

also der Schrottplatz wo der Dreh sein wird ist folgender:

Autoverwertung Kroher
Rupert Bodner Str. 19
81245 München-Aubing

Wir sind ab ca. 9 Uhr dort, aber für euch wärs cool wenn ihr so am frühen Nachmittag Zeit hättet. Ich werd nochmal mit der ProSieben Crew Quatschen und sehen ob die eine genaue Zeit sagen können. 

Stefan Eberharter kommt jetzt auch mit, dann wären wir schon mal zu viert...


----------



## Hog (22. Oktober 2010)

Cool! Ich werde mir den nachmittag frei machen.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Oktober 2010)

tom_oehler schrieb:


> also der Schrottplatz wo der Dreh sein wird ist folgender:
> 
> Autoverwertung Kroher
> Rupert Bodner Str. 19
> ...


nimmst du den stef mit oder fährt der selber?
Ich würde mich evtl. mit kamera (foto) euch anschließen.


----------



## tom_oehler (24. Oktober 2010)

Servus Eisbein, der Stef fahrt bei mir mit, aber ich hätte schon noch Platz für dich, das wär nicht das Problem. Ich hab schon einen Fotografen dabei und möcht jetzt nicht mit zwei Fotografen dort antanzen, würd eher sagen du nimmst dein Radl mit und fahrst a bisl mit uns... Bock?

Wir können aber ein ander mal gerne eine Fotosession machen, wohn jetzt in Innsbruck ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (24. Oktober 2010)

ah okay. Dann werde ich morgen wohl zur uni Gehen. Hab eh anwesenheitspflicht am nachmittag...

'n trial rad hab ich leider nicht mehr...

Ah cool, dann schaun mer mal wann wieder gutes wetter ist. Wollte eh noch mal mitm stef los!

Dann viel spass euch!


----------



## Shen (26. Oktober 2010)

Gibts den schon einen Sendetermin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_oehler (27. Oktober 2010)

voraussichtlich wirds am 8. November gesendet... bin mal gespannt wie es wird! Haben ja mal echt ein richtig geiles Wetter ausgesucht für des Shooting :-D


----------



## Hog (27. Oktober 2010)

tom_oehler schrieb:


> Haben ja mal echt ein richtig geiles Wetter ausgesucht für des Shooting :-D



Und heute haben wir Sonne!


----------



## Deleted 168372 (4. November 2010)

weiß jetzt schon wer genau, wann das gesendet wird??


----------



## tom_oehler (5. November 2010)

servus, wird jetzt am 9.November um 19.10 ausgestrahlt... viel Spaß dabei


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. November 2010)

SchÃ¶nes Ding!


----------



## klueny (9. November 2010)

hammer balance!
respekt


----------



## pippi (9. November 2010)

viel war ja nicht wirklich zusehen von "unserer" trialszene, aber trotzdem sehr gut balanciert.


----------



## itchyp (9. November 2010)

ganz blöde frage, da ich nicht aus der trial szene komme und keine ahnung habe.

waren das 24" laufräder? gibts dirty dan auch in 24"? und ist es üblich, solche matschreifen beim trial zu fahren?


----------



## duro e (9. November 2010)

kann man es online anschauen , habs leider verpennt .


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. November 2010)

wozu der RORO im Video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (9. November 2010)

verdammt,verpasst...hats jemand aufgenommen?


----------



## kamo-i (9. November 2010)

itchyp schrieb:


> ganz blöde frage, da ich nicht aus der trial szene komme und keine ahnung habe.
> 
> waren das 24" laufräder? gibts dirty dan auch in 24"? und ist es üblich, solche matschreifen beim trial zu fahren?



Nein, sind 26´er. Und üblich ist es nicht. Hat Sie ja nur gewechselt, damit er besser über den Draht fahren kann...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. November 2010)

habs auch verpasst.... bitte posten wenns irgendwo online ist.

edit: morgen also am 10.11.10 um 6.05Uhr kommt die wiederholung! wenn es einer aufnehmen kann wäre das echt cool! muss leider arbeiten 

moppel


----------



## tom_oehler (10. November 2010)

hab auch verpasst :-D aber ist demnächst auch auf der Galileo Homepage zu sehen... Ich bekomm auch eine DVD davon, im schlimmsten Fall lad ich dann das Video irgendwo hoch! Und ja, Dirty Dans machen zum Trialen nicht wirklich Sinn, zum Drahtseilfahrn aber schon ;-)


----------



## kamo-i (10. November 2010)

tom_oehler schrieb:


> hab auch verpasst :-D aber ist demnächst auch auf der Galileo Homepage zu sehen... Ich bekomm auch eine DVD davon, im schlimmsten Fall lad ich dann das Video irgendwo hoch! Und ja, Dirty Dans machen zum Trialen nicht wirklich Sinn, zum Drahtseilfahrn aber schon ;-)


 
Dein aktuell Hobel sieht ziemlich fett aus! ...gibts davon irgendwo Bilder oder so?  

btw: ist das eig deine Seite? www.thomas.oehler.at ...aber zZ off, oder? 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## Atomz-Rider (10. November 2010)

Für alle die es verpasst haben.

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/ganze-folge-dienstag/


----------



## hst_trialer (10. November 2010)

Ist das nicht ein Clip vom Leech???


----------



## konrad (10. November 2010)

glückwunsch thomas!was hat eigentlich das kamerateam gemacht während du den blödsinn probiert hast-ab an die wurst bude cam laufen lassen?


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Clip vom Leech???



jo, müsste der leech sein!

cool cool thomas!

und der stef als arbeitssklave macht sich auch ganz guad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (11. November 2010)

übel auf dem seil...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (11. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCFnl_sGl00"]YouTube        - Wette-Unimog[/nomedia]


----------



## trialelmi (13. November 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Dein aktuell Hobel sieht ziemlich fett aus! ...gibts davon irgendwo Bilder oder so?
> 
> btw: ist das eig deine Seite? www.thomas.oehler.at ...aber zZ off, oder?
> 
> ...


seine neue seite ist http://www.smooth.at/


----------



## luckygambler (14. November 2010)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> YouTube        - Wette-Unimog



sah leicht aus.


----------

